# 3D-Beschleunigung an, spiel jammert trotzdem

## Ranziger Pansen

Hallo,

ich mal wieder. Habe mir die Nvidia-Treiber für meine Geforce2 Ti installiert und bekomme beim Aufruf von

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

 die positive Info 

```
rendering: Yes
```

Nun habe ich das Programm "Scorched3d - Version 40.1d" installiert, gestartet und bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung.

```
The Scorched3d process terminated due to configuration errors.

Display : ERROR: Failed to set video mode.

Error Message: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL

----------------------------

Requested Display Mode:-

Driver=x11

Resolution=1280x1024x0 (windowed)

DepthBuffer=24

DoubleBuffer=On

ColorComponentSize=0

Scorched 3D Display : ERROR: Failed to set the display mode.

Ensure that no other application is exclusively using the graphics hardware.

Ensure that the current desktop mode has at least 24 bits colour depth.

```

Weiß jemand was hier das Problem ist?

Schöne Grüsse

----------

## ChrisJumper

Servus Pansen!

Benutzt du vielleicht Beryl oder Compiz-Fusion (3D-Desktop)?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Quote:*   

> DepthBuffer=24 

 

Ist denn die Farbtiefe von 24Bit eingestellt?

----------

## UTgamer

Sag mal, das war doch ein Windows Spiel, läuft das überhaupt über Wine oder Cedega? Nicht alle so uralten Spiele laufen sauber über diese beiden Emulatoren. Scorched 3D war damals bei meiner Matrox Mystiqe dabei und verwendete glaube ich weder OpenGL noch DirectX sondern diesen uralten 3D Modus Glide oder den speziellen der Matrox Karten.

----------

## franzf

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Sag mal, das war doch ein Windows Spiel, läuft das überhaupt über Wine oder Cedega?

 

Wirf doch einfach mal eix an:

```
eix scorched

[I] games-strategy/scorched3d

     Available versions:  40 40.1d {mysql}

     Installed versions:  40.1d(09:43:34 16.03.2007)(-mysql)

     Homepage:            http://www.scorched3d.co.uk/

     Description:         Multi-player tank battle in 3D (OpenGL)
```

Ich habs auch nur drauf, weil ich auf der Suche nach einer Hilfe zum UT2004-Abgewöhnen war  :Wink:  Gespielt hab ich nicht oft, hat aber funktioniert (nvidia 6600GT)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## UTgamer

oO, danke, aber wirklich mögen mochte ich es nie. 

Ich fand gerade dies unter esearch: games-fps/duke3d

aber leider will das nicht auf 64 bit, ich könnte heulen.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## s.hase

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> oO, danke, aber wirklich mögen mochte ich es nie. 
> 
> Ich fand gerade dies unter esearch: games-fps/duke3d
> 
> aber leider will das nicht auf 64 bit, ich könnte heulen.  

 

Nimm lieber JFduke3d: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=87685

edit: Ich kenne Scorched3d nicht, aber ist das hier wirklich richtig so?

```

Resolution=1280x1024x0

```

----------

## UTgamer

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   oO, danke, aber wirklich mögen mochte ich es nie. 
> 
> Ich fand gerade dies unter esearch: games-fps/duke3d
> 
> aber leider will das nicht auf 64 bit, ich könnte heulen.   
> ...

 

Super duper danke, JFduke3d werde ich mir auf alle Fälle installieren.

----------

## Ranziger Pansen

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Servus Pansen!
> 
> Benutzt du vielleicht Beryl oder Compiz-Fusion (3D-Desktop)?

 

Nein, ich habe keinen 3D-Desktop laufen.

Ich hatte ein 3D-Spiel zum Testen der Nvidia-Treiber bei Heise.de gesucht und dabei bin ich auf Scorched gestoßen. Es soll ohne Wine etc. laufen.

Andere Spiele mit 3D Bedarf laufen auch (Frozen-Bubble, Crack-Attack). Ich poste mal meine Xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   #Load  "dri"

   #Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"              # [<bool>]

   Option      "TripleBuffer" "true"

   Option      "NoLogo" "1"

   Option      "DPMS" "TRUE"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   #VideoRam    "65536"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes   "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Grüße

----------

## ScytheMan

mesa installiert?

wenn ja:

evtl. hilft ein upgrade auf mesa-7.0.1 ?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm.

Das schaut eigentlich alles gut aus.

Evtl. ist das jetzt wieder ein Schuss in den Ofen, aber welchen nvidia-Treiber hast du genau installiert?

 *Quote:*   

> Alte NV2x-basierte Karten (wie TNT, TNT2, GeForce und GeForce 2) benötigen die alten 71xx-Treiber (z.B. nvidia-drivers-1.0.7185). Für diese Karten sollten Sie >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8700 in der Datei /etc/portage/package.mask maskieren.

 

Mfg

----------

## musv

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> ... und verwendete ... diesen uralten 3D Modus Glide oder den speziellen der Matrox Karten.

 

glide war der Treiber für 3dfx-Voodoo-Karten. Soweit ich mich noch dunkel erinner, war 3dfx damals Marktführer und Vorreiter in der Consumer-Branche der 3d-Karten. Meine erste 3d-Karte war damals 'ne Voodoo2-Add-On. Nur haben die bei 3dfx damals die Entwicklung etwas verschlafen und haben es verpaßt, diverse 3d-Features in die Ausstattung ihrer Karten mit aufzunehmen. 2000 wurde dann 3dfx von Nvidia aufgekauft und platt gemacht.

Links:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3dfx

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voodoo_5

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du vielleicht vergessen mit eselect den OpenGL Provider einzustellen?

eselect opengl set nvidia # AFIAK

----------

## Inte

```
echo "media-libs/libsdl opengl" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -1 libsdl
```

Viel Spaß beim spielen  :Wink: 

----------

